# Buckmasters 360 target block



## Robk (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't waste your money if your shooting anything with a speed over 250fps.  I purchased a Barnett Revolution Crossbow this year, rated for 345fps and with field points on the bolts.  I decided to shoot some this evening and buried 4 bolts nearly to the fletchings and now they are useless. Guess I got what I paid for.


----------



## Robk (Jul 27, 2009)

Got the standard "Customer NoService" email response today.  "We don't make the product, they just use our name."  

Again, DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY on a "Buckmasters" product.


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 31, 2009)

is it rated for the f.p.s. you're shooting?  just wondering because not all archery targets are rated for crossbow arrow speeds.


----------



## Robk (Jul 31, 2009)

it was supposed to be ok for all crossbows so long as your bolts are tipped with bricks.  must have meant all homemade childrens crossbows.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 1, 2009)

ive got the same one and there not ment for crossbows, personally i love mine, its one of the best targets ive owned for the $$$


----------



## red tail (Sep 17, 2009)

I have one and hate it. My bow shoots in the 290's and it is almost imposible to get arrows out of the field point side. the only thing it likes is my braod heads. It says on the target it is good for crossbows and compounds. If it will not handle my compound I can see it handling a cross bow.

don't wast you money on this junk!!!


----------

